# Selling all Demo boats



## Jacksonholekayak (Dec 15, 2008)

Check out Rendezvous River Sports webpage Rendezvous River Sports : Home or give us a call 307-733-2471 for both new and used boats on sale. We still have a good selection of inexpensive boats! We sell Jackson, Wave Sport, Dagger, Liquid Logic, Native Designs, Wilderness Systems, Hobie, Perception, Heritage, Mad River Canoe, NRS, and AIRE.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

wow, killer deals on those used rafts


----------

